# bucks... gah.



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have had the problem with the argentes when I had them that the buck I had just didn't want to "work"... he obviously did as he got one of the does pregnant, but the other two I had never did, despite being in with him untill they had gone past breedable (as knowing sod's law, that's when he'd catch them!).

I'm having the same trouble again, with the original argente buck son. And I'm really anxious for him to work as he is the only buck I currently own suitable for the brindle does I have! Again, he obviously works, as he has already got one of the 3 brindles I have pregnant (she's had her litter already as you may know), and he's also a father to another litter.

Both of the bucks are extreamly docile, and are maybe too nice to the does. Is there anything I can do? I have considered seeing if I can induce the mating desire by putting them into another bucks cage (i will hasten to add the other buck would be removed!!), the idea being he'll sence he has competition and get a wiggle on. The other, which I have tried, is separating them for a day or so, then reuniting them, this works with cavies a lot of the time, I think it's to do with that they have gotten used to the female being around, so don't bother, but when reuinted, he suddenly notices her again.

I'm rather eeger for something to work!!!

Vi x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the smell of another buck can work.Myself and Cait have also had this lethargic response to breeding from Argentes.I know its your only option at the moment but with brindles being difficult to produce in numbers putting them to big docile types is the road to ruin.A year ago I was awash with chunky cham and silver brindles.For the same reasons you are encountering they are almost extinct.Luckily I crossed into other colours and these have been the safety net.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would put them to anything else, but I just dont HAVE anything else. the London show can't come quick enough for me, I just need something reasonable to put them to.

Vi x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I read on one of the mousie sites that bucks prefer to mount females that they ae somewhat related to, or to does that smell like they are related to them. I've noticed that occasionally I'll have a pairing together for a couple of months with nuttin' hap'nen, and then when I switch them to new mates, they get it going' on right away. then there's the problem of Big Fat Mousies( I have a posting area on Petrodents entitled BFM's); just too much mousie so that they can't make the connection. I love the lighter colors and the yellow line especialy has left me with a passle of pretty blobs.

The up side of that is that they can't get away when you want to handle them. :roll: Off topic. My bad.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I once had a cinnamon buck refuse to mate any female I put him with. The four females I tried him with were successfully impregnated by other bucks, though, so I know it wasn't them. I think that some mice or some lines of mice just don't "get it" or don't "get it" well enough. I have my own little theory that as we bred for calmer and more docile mice, at the same time we bred for less and less testosterone in mice and that may have something to do with it. Who knows?


----------

